
Show HN: Research Questionnaire – Human Perception of Information Security - caramelomartins
https://hugomartins.io/human-perception-infosec/
======
caramelomartins
Hello,

I'm not sure if this is the correct way of doing a Show HN but I'm going to
give it a try.

I'm running a questionnaire for my Msc Thesis titled "Human Perception of
Information Security for Educational Certificates" and I think folks over HN
would be a good crowd to try it out, if they have time on their hands.

I've tried to make the questionnaire to take less than 10 minutes but I've
heard feedback that it has been taking between 15-20 minutes.

The more results I can gather the best the data analysis would be so any help
would be truly appreciated.

Thank you.

